# The most beautiful song......



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

I heard the most wonderful song, today. It was performed by an artist by the name of George Canyon. I had never heard of him previously, but I am seriously thinking of getting his album now.

The song is "My Name", and it was written to help out his friends who had a terrible miscarriage. The song is written in the perspective of the baby. It is ABSOLUTLY AMAZING. The song moved me more than anything else ever had. I was listening to the radio, washing my floor and before I knew it I was bawling. I lost a baby in November 2002. It's been over 2 years, but I still think about it often. I was shocked at how this song effected me, but at the same time, I found it very comforting and healing. I've been listening to the song over and over. It is amazing.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd love to know the lyrics if you care to write them out?


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

It's cold in here
Feels like everything's upside down
I can feel you talkin'
But I can hardly make out the sound
And I've been kickin' around these parts
Feels like a year
And I'm going to change this world
If I ever get out of here
She wants to dress me in pink
Paints my bedroom blue
And I just laugh to myself
'Cause only I know the truth

This love is my only emotion
Haven't learned any fear, any shame
It's kind of funny with all this commotion
Guess they've got me to blame
They don't even know my name
They don't even know my name

Well, I've never felt so ready
Think it's finally time
Cause that big ol' world is waiting
And it's mine, all mine
Just then everything got real quiet
And it got real bright
And a man took my hand, said don't worry
Your Mama's going to be alright
Then he opened the gate
And I followed him in
Said you can wait right here
'Til it's your turn again

His love is the one true emotion
Heaven knows no fear, no shame
Never got to set my wheels in motion
But they loved me just the same
They didn't even know my name
They didn't even know my name

You love me just the same
And you didn't even know my name


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

What a beautiful song! It brings tears to my eyes. All the little babies looking down on us waiting for their turn to live - such a sweet and sad image. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks,such a beautiful song, just beautiful


----------



## my2girlsmama (Oct 21, 2004)

I posted about this a few nights ago and no one noticed







...........I googled his web site also to see...it is truly a beautful song.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you so much for sharing this song. It is beautiful.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh, this makes me weep! Thanks for posting the lyrics.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Oh wow! What an amazing song. I read the threads about it but I wasn't able to get a chance to hear it yet. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## lovelittleb (Dec 19, 2003)

Thank you for posting this song. I've been listening to it daily and it helps.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmace*
It's cold in here
Feels like everything's upside down
I can feel you talkin'
But I can hardly make out the sound
And I've been kickin' around these parts
Feels like a year
And I'm going to change this world
If I ever get out of here
She wants to dress me in pink
Paints my bedroom blue
And I just laugh to myself
'Cause only I know the truth

This love is my only emotion
Haven't learned any fear, any shame
It's kind of funny with all this commotion
Guess they've got me to blame
They don't even know my name
They don't even know my name

Well, I've never felt so ready
Think it's finally time
Cause that big ol' world is waiting
And it's mine, all mine
Just then everything got real quiet
And it got real bright
And a man took my hand, said don't worry
Your Mama's going to be alright
Then he opened the gate
And I followed him in
Said you can wait right here
'Til it's your turn again

His love is the one true emotion
Heaven knows no fear, no shame
Never got to set my wheels in motion
But they loved me just the same
They didn't even know my name
They didn't even know my name

You love me just the same
And you didn't even know my name









That is beautiful!!!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my2girlsmama*
I posted about this a few nights ago and no one noticed







...........I googled his web site also to see...it is truly a beautful song.









That has happened to me too!


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank you for posting the lyrics to the song. They are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## MeredithP (Feb 27, 2005)

ok that definitely made me cry.


----------



## G's mommy (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for posting the lyrics! I saw the video on CMT the other day, but couldn't quite understand all the words. It is a beautiful song. And the part about- 'cause only I know the truth' - how sweet and true.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

It's such a beautiful song.

I keep thinking about putting the words up in a frame in my house somewhere, as a kind of reminder of the baby we lost.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Its a great but sad song









you can see the video on his offical home page









http://www.georgecanyon.com/music.html


----------



## 2devils_1angel (Oct 14, 2003)

another one...
I am not into christan music but had to by a cd by the chrsran group "WaterMark" their song is called Glory baby.
The group is a husband wife team who lost a child and sung about it for healing.


----------



## 2devils_1angel (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmace*
It's cold in here
Feels like everything's upside down
I can feel you talkin'
But I can hardly make out the sound
And I've been kickin' around these parts
Feels like a year
And I'm going to change this world
If I ever get out of here
She wants to dress me in pink
Paints my bedroom blue
And I just laugh to myself
'Cause only I know the truth

This love is my only emotion
Haven't learned any fear, any shame
It's kind of funny with all this commotion
Guess they've got me to blame
They don't even know my name
They don't even know my name

Well, I've never felt so ready
Think it's finally time
Cause that big ol' world is waiting
And it's mine, all mine
Just then everything got real quiet
And it got real bright
And a man took my hand, said don't worry
Your Mama's going to be alright
Then he opened the gate
And I followed him in
Said you can wait right here
'Til it's your turn again

His love is the one true emotion
Heaven knows no fear, no shame
Never got to set my wheels in motion
But they loved me just the same
They didn't even know my name
They didn't even know my name

You love me just the same
And you didn't even know my name

WOW! that was extremly hard to read














...but thank-you


----------



## allykat (May 13, 2005)

I LOVE that you all have heard or been exposed to this song...I felt like it was my best kept secret...I heard it the day after I came home from the hospital, I was putting on my makeup (trying to put on my game face) and instead of putting on the pop channel like i usually listened to when getting ready (i like dancing and feeling good while im getting ready) I changed it to the country station which is my first love, I had never before seen or heard the song but at the beginning of the video where it takes place in the hospital room and I heard the machines, it made me stop, lip gloss in hand and just start watching the video tears spilling from my eyes...our experiance was played out before me, the words made me smile laugh and cry at the same time...i couldnt believe i hadnt heard it before, it had been out for about 2 months at this point...it was sent to me when i needed it the most...my husband came upstairs to see if i was ready and i was just bawling and i told him i had just seen the most beautiful thing...he had been downstairs watching a movie and for some reason started channel flipping, he came across it, didnt recognize it and moved on, but when he came up he realized that i was watching the video that he didnt recognize...i immediately pulled it up online and shared it with him...we both cried...it is now our anthem, we hate that so many families can relate that there was a song written about it but it warms our heart to watch it and share it with anyone who will watch it...God Bless George Canyon for having the courage to attack this delicate subject...he wrote it for a dear friend who went through it and the actress that played the mom is a survivor just like us...it was near and dear to her heart and part of the healing she needed to perform it for us...Thank you to her...

allykat...mommy to allyson on earth and katrina in heaven (born still on March 24 2005 at 37 1/2 weeks gestation due to a blood clot in the umbilical cord) a moment in our arms forever in our hearts


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2devils_1angel*
another one...
I am not into christan music but had to by a cd by the chrsran group "WaterMark" their song is called Glory baby.
The group is a husband wife team who lost a child and sung about it for healing.
















Glory baby, you slipped away fast as we could say baby...baby
You were growing, what happened dear?
You disappeared on us, baby...baby
Heaven will hold you before we do
Heaven will keep you safe until we're home with you
Until we're home with you

Miss you everyday
Miss you in every way
But we know there's a day when we will hold you
We will hold you
You'll kiss our tears away
When we're home to stay
Can't wait for the day when we will see you
We will see you
But, baby, let sweet Jesus hold you
'Til mom and dad can hold you
You'll just have Heaven before we do

Sweet little babies, it's hard to understand it 'cause we're hurting
We are hurting
But there is healing
And we know we're stronger people through the growing
And in knowing - that all things work together for our good
And God works His purposes just like He said He would
Just like He said He would

Miss you everyday
Miss you in every way
But we know there's a day when we will hold you
We will hold you
You'll kiss our tears away
When we're home to stay
Can't wait for the day when we will see you
We will see you
But, baby, let sweet Jesus hold you
'Til mom and dad can hold you
You'll just have Heaven before we do

I can't imagine heaven's lullabies and what they must sound like
But I will rest in knowing, heaven is your home
And it's all you'll ever know
All you'll ever know

*******

It's off Watermark's CD "All things new"

I also love Michael W. Smith's "Hello, Goodbye" about the son they lost at 4 days from a heart defect. I know for me the one thing I rejoice in is that my little guys (or girls - we didn't know - I just *felt* like they were boys so we chose boy names) will never know pain or sorrow. All they will know is heaven. We sing a song from the Psalms called "Better is One Day." In that Psalm David talks about how he would rather have one day in the courts of the Lord than a thousand elsewhere. I'm sad that I can't hold my babies now, but I rejoice that every one of their days will be with their Father in His courts.


----------

